# PC not booting, stuck at motherboard's title screen | MSI 880GM-E35



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

When I try to turn my PC on, it shows the motehrboard's title screen(or whatever its called!) and nothing else happens. The screen is similar to this: *images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/lemonlime/motherboards/msi_gd70/msi_gd70_bios1_sm.jpg except that name is different.

When I went to BIOS, HDD, SSD and DVD Drive were not detected.
Its a motherboard problem?

How it started:
In morning I was doing random stuff on ubuntu and it froze suddenly. It wasn't responding so I turned the power off directly and restarted the pc. Instead of asking about which OS to boot into, it just went into windows. I ignored this and kept on using windows. I restarted it some time ago and its showing this title screen only, not moving ahead. I have tried removing each sata cable from motherboard, and it shows "Insert proper boot media" when only one sata cable is inserted.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 3, 2012)

check if all SB devices are connected to mobo properly and have power.....

doesnt seem like mobo going bad....

u cud also disable this screen to see whats getting detected whats not see if there is any error showing??!


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> check if all SB devices are connected to mobo properly and have power.....
> 
> doesnt seem like mobo going bad....
> 
> u cud also disable this screen to see whats getting detected whats not see if there is any error showing??!



What does SB stand for? 

I found the error, my SSD is not being detected. And when I remove its cable, its booting properly.

Question: Why it doesn't boot at all when SSD is plugged in?


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

SSD Has crashed or corrupted because of your *random stuff.*

BTW Do you mean to say that your OS is installed on HDD instead of SSD.!


----------



## Nipun (May 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> SSD Has crashed or corrupted because of your *random stuff.*
> 
> BTW Do you mean to say that your OS is installed on HDD instead of SSD.!


Ubuntu on SSD and Windows in HDD. 

So now I need to get the SSD replaced? Hmm..

There are two service centres for kingston in Delhi as shown on their website. How do I know which one to contact?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 3, 2012)

SB is South Bridge..


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

Nipun said:


> There are two service centres for kingston in Delhi as shown on their website. How do I know *which one to contac*t?


The one which is closer to your home.


----------



## Nipun (May 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> The one which is closer to your home.


LOL, both are in Nehru Place..


----------

